# need some help with ryobi 720 series weedtrimmer



## heavyd (Jun 6, 2007)

does anyone know if there's any video tutorials on how to adjust the carb screws on one of these units?

I've got one and its not running right.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

while i do not know of any videos right off hand, i am wondering about the "not running right". 
normally if you are adjusting the mixture screws you find the listed start setting (how many turns out from seat) then adjust from there. Zama has a pretty good page on the settings and adjustment of the mixture screws. search for Zama carbs. 

a ryobi not running right can be a number of issues. 

good luck.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks for the reply.

well, you could just say its not running at all.

it'll start up for a few seconds then die.

this is the first time trying it since replacing the fuel bulb . at first I thought I put it back together wrong when I was hooking up the lines , but its getting fuel so I think its ok.

thanks again, 
I'll do a search on Zama carbs and see if I can find some helpful info .


----------



## heavyd (Jun 6, 2007)

I just found this http://www.zamacarb.com/tips.html
in case anyone else is interested.

ok,

I just checked and mine's a walbro carb on the trimmer. I couldn't find a model number on it to match what they have at the walbro site , though.

I'll post a pic later to see if anyone can identify it for me.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

the Zama site will give you a good enough idea since Walbro does not have a page like the Zama one. 
have you checked the fuel filter? i am thinking you did not rebuild the carb since you did not mention doing so. that might be a easier solution. if you play with the mixture screws too much you can get it WAY out of specs and will have to start over. 
Walbro on a ryobi, would think its a WA or WT. does it have a black plastic barrel in the middle? or the butterfly plates?


----------

